# Should I get this 2012 Routan 3.6L w/84K miles?



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

I have read some of the threads in this forum and it looks like some of you would never buy a routan again, and others love it. I know people with the Dodge Caravan and the T&C, and they seem to love their vans, which it what made me want a Routan...the functionality of the Caravan, with the coolness of a VW. The one I'm looking at is a 2012 w/84K miles, 3.6L V6, Burgundy ext, and fully loaded with DVD + Nav.

If I got this van, I would like it to last me for about 5-7 more years, by then I should be ready to go back to a sedan or wagon. 

Should I consider getting this, of look at used Odysseys and Quests instead? TIA!


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

So I ended up buying it...and I love it!


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

How do I post a picture? Photobucket isn't working...


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

MEDEL514 said:


> How do I post a picture? Photobucket isn't working...


I joined the forum in 2010 and I think there was an option to add attachment to the post but apparently there is not. May be mods removed that feature.
You probably need to find another free picture hosting company.

EDIT

I just checked my profile and there are couple sections that mention attachments:



> *Thread Display Options*
> Visible Post Elements:
> 
> Show Images (including attached images and images in code)
> ...


----------

